# Welcome to Chuck's Boneyard



## Robert (Oct 31, 2020)

This section is for designs, modifications, suggestions, and ideas created by Chuck D Bones.   

As time goes on we'll be adding more of his customized designs, this will also be a good place to find information about those builds.

This is not intended to be a technical support helpdesk, that's what the Troubleshooting forum is for, so let's try to stay on topic.   ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 31, 2020)

Greetings all.  Mr. PedalPCB thought it would be a good idea to gather my random thoughts up in one place, so here it is.  

I'll still participate in the other forums, but when I really start coloring outside the lines, that will happen here.

In the coming months, I plan on posting a few technical articles dealing with practical circuit theory, design practices, troubleshooting methods, parts selection, etc.  Some of it will be scientific fact, some of it will be personal opinion.  I'll endeavor to make it clear which is which.


----------

